# fired from work!!! help



## miseagustusa (15 Nov 2010)

hi, i'm postin this up for a friend of mine whose husband has just been sacked from his job-he has a gambling problem and was taking money from his workplace, he was paying it back (when he got lucky on the horses) he owes them nothing now, but of course his employer has every right 2 sack him (i would too)!!!! the problem is they have 2 children and a mortgage (and the usual bills)

She is at her wits end now wondering how they will get by!!!! she works 3 days a week and claims dole 4 the other days!!!! And she is also worried about her husbands health-he has been 2 see a doc who has sent him for councelling (he has been attending Gamblers Anon, but it doesnt seem 2 have worked unfortunatly)

What she is really worried about is the mortgage repayments, would they be entitled to money off their mortgage (they have paid Mortgage Pretection for the last 6yrs)????

Also his GP has stated that he is very depressed and is worried about the consequences e.g suicide 

Any help is greatly appreciated
thank you

mise


----------



## pinkyBear (15 Nov 2010)

Hi there,

Newstalk did a show on the effects of Gambling, one show focused on a partner of a former gambler, and she was speaking about the help [broken link removed]n was to her. She found the support she was given was very good.

While it wont pay the bills, it may help her cope.

P..


----------



## miseagustusa (15 Nov 2010)

hi pinkybear, thank you for your reply!!!! she rang Gam ANON earlier so we'll see how she gets on with this  

i feel terrible for her because i dont know what advice to give her about the Payment Protection on their mortgage, because i dont think they can get anything because he was fired :O

mise


----------



## Fullback (15 Nov 2010)

In relation to the mortgage your friends may have an entitlement to mortgage interest supplement (see link below) through their community welfare officer. This wouldn't have been payable previously if the husband was working more than 29 hours a week but may be payable now. Not sure how getting fired impacts on entitlement.

If your friend is working more than 19 hours a week, she might also be able to claim Family Income Supplement instead of her jobseekers payment - depending on what income her husband has now. It might be worth more overall. Also, the family may be entitled to a medical card given that circumstances have changed.

One word of warning. A person can be suspended from entitlement to jobseekers benefit for nine weeks on the basis of losing their job over misconduct at work.

http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e...are_schemes/mortgage_interest_supplement.html


----------

